# صلوات لراحة النفوس من عذابات المطهر



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

صلوات لراحة النفوس من عذابات المطهر ​ 
** صلاة لأجل النفوس المطهرية*
أيتها العذراء مريم, تعطفي على النفوس المطهرية, وانزعي قيودها وانقذيها من العذاب, فإنها تتشوق رؤية الله في الوطن السماوي. ارحمي خاصة كل النفوس المهملة التي نسْترحِمك من أجلها, واجمعينا, يا أم الرحمة, حولكِ في السماء, قرب فادينا يسوع المسيح ابنك المعبود مع الآب والروح القدس إلى الأبد. آمين.​ 
** لأجل الأقارب والمحسنين الراقدين*
أيها الربّ الرحوم والمولى العظيم, الذي أحبّ الجنس البشري وافتداه بدمه الكريم, نسألك أن ترأف بأقربائنا والمحسنين إلينا الذين رقدوا على رجاء القيامة. عاملهم بمراحمك الواسعة واحصهم مع الأبرار والصدّيقين بحسب وعودك الصادقة. بشفاعة القديسة مريم العذراء سيدة العالمين, والقديس يوسف خطيبها الأمين, وجميع القديسين. آمين.​ 
** لأجل الراقدين بالرب*
اللهمّ الرحوم, يا باري النفوس والأجساد, إياك ينتظر الراقدون, وعلى رجائك المحيي يتّكلون. أقمهم في اليوم الأخير وليكن وجهك مأمنا للجميع. ضمّهم إلى مختاريك في ملكوتك الأزلي, وليسمعوا كلماتك الرؤوفة: تعالوا ورثوا ما أعده الله لكم من الأمجاد السماوية. إغفر برحمتك زلاتهم ونقائصهم, إذ لا يخلو أحد على الأرض من دنس الخطيئة, إلا ربنا وإلهنا ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح, إبنك الوحيد, الذي بواسطته نترجى المراحم وعفران خطايانا وخطاياهم. آمين.​ 
** إلى العذراء, من أجل النفوس المطهرية*
أيتها العذراء مريم, تحنني على النفوس التي تنوح في المطهر من الآلام المبرحة حيث تطهرها نار العدل الإلهي من أدناسها. أسرعي وانشري التعازي على النفوس التي تتعذب, لأنك أم الينبوع الفائض الذي يغتسل به التعساء, وانت تقبلين الجميع ولا تخيبين أحد, إذ كلنا أولادك وبناتك. أنت الأم المملوءة حنانا ورحمة, ونفوس المطهر تنظر إليك لتتعطفي عليهم البائسين والمتعطشين للمجد الألهي, الذين يقاسون العذابات الشديدة تكفيرا عن خطاياهم. افتحي أبواب سجنهم لكي تحظى معك بالخير الأبدي.
أيتها العذراء مريم, إشملي النفوس المطهرية بمساعدتك, لأنك كلية القدرة عند ابنك الذي يحبك. فأنت مثال القديسين, وقدوة المؤمنين, وباب النجاة للملتجئين إليك. يا أم النعم, استمدّي باستحقاقات ابنك للنفوس المعذبة, نعمة الفوز بالسعادة, واجتذبيها إلى الراحة الأبدية.
أيتها العذراء مريم, التمسي لنا من ابنك الإلهيّ أن يؤهِّلنا لشركة القدّيسين في ذلك اليوم العصيب, إذ يفحص القاضي العادل المذنبين فحصا مدققا عن جميع أعمالهم. فتشفعي لقاضينا واجعليه لنا رحوماً, لنموت ميتة صالحة. أنت تقدرين على كلّ شيء عند ابنك, كوني لنا غوثا في ساعة الموت لتطغى الرحمة على العدالة الإلهية. في ظل حمايتك الرؤوفة نقابل من غير خوف الديان الذي يسبر غور الضمائر ويلفظ حكمه على الجميع. نتشفع إليك أن لا يجدنا ناقصين في ميزان عدله الإلهي. يا أم ملك الملوك, إن مجدك أرفع من مجد سائر الخلائق, فاظهري لنا حنانك, أيتها العذراء القديسة, وكوني لنا في تلك الساعة, كما في كل آن, محامية لنا وعطوفة على صلواتنا.​ 
** صلاة لأجل خلاص النفوس المعذبة في المطهر*
أيتها الأم الحنون, نستحلفك باسم العذاب والحزن اللذين سكنا قلبك يوم عُـلِّقَ إبنك على الصليب, نجينا من الهلاك والإبتعاد عن تعاليم ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح. نرجوكِ يا عروس السماء وسلطانة الملائكة والبشر, أن تنظري بحنان إلى النفوس المعذبة في المطهر, واطلبي من ابنك الحبيب أن يريحهم من آلامهم, لأن يسوع المسيح لا يرفض منك طلب. فكما حوَّل الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل, اطلبي منه أن يحوِّل خطايا النفوس إلى توبة صادقة, فتنعم بالراحة في مساكن الرب الأبدية. آمين.​ 
** صلاة على نيّة الموتى*
أيها الخالق المدبِّر الرحوم, نسألك بحق أبوّتك وألوهيتك, وبحق دم يسوع المقدس الذي سفكه على الصليب لخلاصنا, أن ترأف وترحم موتانا وتسكنهم في أمجادك السماوية. يا إلهنا ومخلِّصنا يسوع المسيح, يا من خلَّصتنا بموتك وقيامتك, نستعطفك بأن تمدّ يد المساعدة لموتانا وتجعلهم ينعمون بالفرح السماوي. لا تحرمهم يا رب من فردوسك, ولا تدعهم غرباء عن ديارك. قرِّبهم إليك أيها الإله العظيم ليكتشفوا مدى حبك ورحمتك. آمين.​ 
** كلمات سيدنا يسوع المسيح للقديسة فوستين لراحة النفوس المطهرية*
"اليوم قودي إليّ النفوس المطهرية وأودعيها أعماق رحمتي. لِيُسكِّنَ سيلَ دمي حروقها. إني أريد خلاص كلّ تلك النفوس, إلا أنها تخضع لعدالتي. وباستطاعتكِ أنتِ أن تخففي عنها. فاغرفي من كنز الكنيسة الغفرانات والتقدمات التكفيرية وقدميها باسمها. آه, لو تعرفين مقدار عذاباتها لكُنْتِ صلَّيتِ لها دون انقطاع, وسدّدتِ ديونها لعدالتي."
يا يسوع الرحيم, يا من قلت: كونوا رحماء كما أنّ أباكم السماوي رحيم, إقبل في منزل قلبِكَ الكلي الشفقة النفوس المطهرية التي تحبها, ولكن ينبغي عليها أن تقدم حساباتٍ لعدالتك. لِيُطفئ سيل الدم والماء المتدفقتين من قلبك لهيب نار المطهر, حتى تتمجّد هناك أيضاً قدرة رحمتِكَ.
أيها الآب الأزلي, أنظر بعين الرحمة إلى النفوس المعذبة في المطهر, وباستحقاقات آلام ابنك والمرارة التي ملأت نفسه, إرحم هذه النفوس الخاضعة لعدالتك. نرجو منك ألا تحكم عليها إلا من خلال جراحات سيدنا يسوع المسيح, لأننا نؤمن أنّ صلاحكَ ورحمتكَ لا حدود لهما. آمين.​ 
** مزمور ١٢٩ لإسعاف النفوس المطهرية*
من الأعماق صرخت إليك: يا ربّ, استمع صوتي - لتكن أذناك مصغيتين إلى صوت تضرعي - إنْ كنت للآثام راصدا يا ربّ فمن يثبت ؟ - لأن من عندك المغفرة ومن أجل اسمك صبرت لك يا ربّ - صبرت نفسي في أقوالك, توكلت نفسي على الرب - من انفجار الصبح إلى الليل, فليتكل الإنسان على الرب - لأن من الرب الرحمة, ومنه النجاة الكثيرة - وهو يفتدي شعبه من جميع آثامه.
الراحة الأبدية أعطهم يا ربّ - والنور الدائم فليضيء لهم - فليستريحوا بسلام - آمين.
فلنصلِّ: اللهم, يا من يحبّ أن يغفر للناس ويخلصهم, نسأل مراحمك بشفاعة الطوباوية مريم الدائمة البتولية وجميع قديسيك, أن يكون لإخوتنا وأقاربنا والمحسنين إلينا الذين خرجوا من هذه الدنيا نصيب في السعادة الأبدية. هذا ما نطلبه منك بربنا يسوع المسيح. آمين.​


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا على الصلوات الرائعة مورا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)




----------



## mnssa (5 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر اخى  فعلا كلكم جنود سيدنا وفادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أبريل 2009)

​


----------

